# Plowing a long lane, deep snow



## Bucky336

I'm not new to owning a plow, but I think I may need some pointers to make me more effective with it.
Curtis plow on 2500 Silverado. Good appropriate tires. 1000#'s weight in back.
Woke up this morning and the wind had changed direction last night, burying the lane with 14" for probably 500'. I tried angle plowing, and ended up with so much in front of me that the plow rode up. I tried to push to the left and right as much as I had room to, but basically I was done for. Didn't stick the truck, so the neighbor used a skid loader to dig a path for me.
Asides from being on top of hitting it before it is a problem, anything you can advise? The lane is not an ideal setup, as it is lower than much of the surrounding. So it fills up a bit. I do have ditches, but those are already filled with snow. Total length of the lane is about 1/8 mile or a little better.

Any suggestions are sure appreciated.


----------



## FisherVMan

Sounds like the standard old story Bucky, you let the snow get way to deep for your equipment to handle it before you attacked it. If you had a V you probably could have gotten a hole thru it but with a straight plow if that was heavy stuff that is ALOT of weight. 
I have a 1 1/4 mile of road to plow and I can tell you I could never let it get that deep unless I was going to start out with the Walther SnoFighter............................. good luck


----------



## seville009

Bucky336;1711734 said:


> I'm not new to owning a plow, but I think I may need some pointers to make me more effective with it.
> Curtis plow on 2500 Silverado. Good appropriate tires. 1000#'s weight in back.
> Woke up this morning and the wind had changed direction last night, burying the lane with 14" for probably 500'. I tried angle plowing, and ended up with so much in front of me that the plow rode up. I tried to push to the left and right as much as I had room to, but basically I was done for. Didn't stick the truck, so the neighbor used a skid loader to dig a path for me.
> Asides from being on top of hitting it before it is a problem, anything you can advise? The lane is not an ideal setup, as it is lower than much of the surrounding. So it fills up a bit. I do have ditches, but those are already filled with snow. Total length of the lane is about 1/8 mile or a little better.
> 
> Any suggestions are sure appreciated.


Was it tripping and riding up?

A trip edge V plow would probably work alot better. Other than that, Probably not much else you can do with the existing plow. Sometimes the snow situation can just be too much for certain equipment.

Could try less than a full drop if you don't think you'll get stuck. Drop the blade and then raise it 5or 6 inches and plow like that. Then come back and do it again with the blade on the ground.


----------



## SnowGuy73

seville009;1711765 said:


> Could try less than a full drop if you don't think you'll get stuck. Drop the blade and then raise it 5or 6 inches and plow like that. Then come back and do it again with the blade on the ground.


^^^^ this ^^^^


----------



## Bucky336

FisherVMan;1711761 said:


> Sounds like the standard old story Bucky, you let the snow get way to deep for your equipment to handle it before you attacked it. If you had a V you probably could have gotten a hole thru it but with a straight plow if that was heavy stuff that is ALOT of weight.
> I have a 1 1/4 mile of road to plow and I can tell you I could never let it get that deep unless I was going to start out with the Walther SnoFighter............................. good luck


I'm afraid you are right. I should have gotten up at least twice and stayed ahead of it. The wind just shifted and caught me unprepared.


----------



## seville009

Problem is that sometimes it can be impossible to stay ahead of it, mainly when you're dealing with drifting snow. An hour after you plow, it can be all drifted in again. Plowing while the winds are still howling makes it worse because you end up making snow banks, which create even higher drifts. Can turn into a vicious cycle.


----------



## Bucky336

seville009;1711765 said:


> Was it tripping and riding up?
> 
> A trip edge V plow would probably work alot better. Other than that, Probably not much else you can do with the existing plow. Sometimes the snow situation can just be too much for certain equipment.
> 
> Could try less than a full drop if you don't think you'll get stuck. Drop the blade and then raise it 5or 6 inches and plow like that. Then come back and do it again with the blade on the ground.


I will say I considered that, and I chickened out. I was afraid I would get stuck for sure. I guess I was just scared to try it. Is it easy to get stuck this way or is it pretty common to do this?


----------



## Bucky336

seville009;1711765 said:


> Was it tripping and riding up?
> 
> A trip edge V plow would probably work alot better. Other than that, Probably not much else you can do with the existing plow. Sometimes the snow situation can just be too much for certain equipment.
> 
> Could try less than a full drop if you don't think you'll get stuck. Drop the blade and then raise it 5or 6 inches and plow like that. Then come back and do it again with the blade on the ground.


I will say I considered that, and I chickened out. I was afraid I would get stuck for sure. I guess I was just scared to try it. Is it easy to get stuck this way or is it pretty common to do this?


----------



## Bucky336

Hmmm.. Said that twice. Deja Vu.


----------



## CityGuy

I think your only option is little bites at a time and go left and right. I know you said you tried it but only other way is lift blade up and blaze a trail


----------



## seville009

Bucky336;1711843 said:


> I will say I considered that, and I chickened out. I was afraid I would get stuck for sure. I guess I was just scared to try it. Is it easy to get stuck this way or is it pretty common to do this?


I've never had to do it myself, but I would think that as long as the truck felt like it was still driving solid and steady, then you would be fine. If the truck is slipping and sliding, then the snow in front of the blade is probably still too much.

Could always put chains on to mitigate that issue though.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I've only had to do this one time. I basically stacked it as I went down. 

I would drop the blade, plow a couple feet than gradually push the blade up. But not more than 4 inches or so cause you'll get stuck. Basically just kept stacking it up and pushing it down the lane.


----------



## Bucky336

As it turns out I got the chance this afternoon to try the lifting. Lane was pretty socked in when I got home. Not as bad as this morning, but pretty deep. As I was going along, I felt like I was losing speed, so I raised the plow maybe 4" and blazed right through. You guys kind of gave me the courage to try it. It worked! Thanks! I have a feeling it will blow over again tonight as well. Darn wind!


----------



## Rick547

I had a similar problem today. I was asked to plow out a driveway with about 24" of snow in it. I was having trouble with the blade wanting to float up on top of the snow. I was able to elevate the problem by using down pressure on the blade. Thank you Snoway!


----------



## '08FX4SnoPro3K

Bucky336;1712023 said:


> As it turns out I got the chance this afternoon to try the lifting. Lane was pretty socked in when I got home. Not as bad as this morning, but pretty deep. As I was going along, I felt like I was losing speed, so I raised the plow maybe 4" and blazed right through. You guys kind of gave me the courage to try it. It worked! Thanks! I have a feeling it will blow over again tonight as well. Darn wind!


Just be careful, because you will get stuck if you pick it up too high.


----------



## FisherVMan

*Go light an go often*

Well I have tried over the last fourty years plowing about every technique I could think of, some were good and some were not so good, but one thing I can tell you for sure . If you are consirned about your equipment, the theory of stay ahead of the storm is the best advice you can go by .
All this jive about , chaining up and lifting the plow off the ground , and taking hundreds of little bites , is all good advice to a point , and then there is the standard get frustrated and just start wanging right into it over and over with the engine screaming and temps off the clock approach. All of the above are really just inexperience trying to find a way to deal with the same problem................................. you waited tooooo long. When I am plowing my road here , in a normal snow storm where we get say a foot or so, of heavy wet snow, I could be plowing 3-4 times in the nite , to stay ahead of it , so I really NEVER get into these sorta problems as I just don't allow it to happen, 
Waiting until morning after you have had your breakfast to find out you have 24" of cement to try to plow sounds like the perfect receipt for a new transmission to me............................ chaining up is the perfect receipt for totally demolishing your truck if you loose your temper. Its way more actual work, and way more frustration to wait, and try move to much snow for your equipment , 
It always amazes me how much can go wrong, even with the best laid plans , but to wait until it stops snowing is really no plan at all ,and is almost always going to end in disaster.................. JM2CW


----------



## Antlerart06

Bucky336;1711734 said:


> I'm not new to owning a plow, but I think I may need some pointers to make me more effective with it.
> Curtis plow on 2500 Silverado. Good appropriate tires. 1000#'s weight in back.
> Woke up this morning and the wind had changed direction last night, burying the lane with 14" for probably 500'. I tried angle plowing, and ended up with so much in front of me that the plow rode up. I tried to push to the left and right as much as I had room to, but basically I was done for. Didn't stick the truck, so the neighbor used a skid loader to dig a path for me.
> Asides from being on top of hitting it before it is a problem, anything you can advise? The lane is not an ideal setup, as it is lower than much of the surrounding. So it fills up a bit. I do have ditches, but those are already filled with snow. Total length of the lane is about 1/8 mile or a little better.
> 
> Any suggestions are sure appreciated.


Best thing you can do is keep it straight and off the ground about 6'' Bust say 50 ft then back up put on the ground and keep it straight plow that same 40' Keep doing that over and over till hit main road then you can windrow sides over
Or trade the old plow in for a Vplow Good luck next time


----------



## hedhunter9

I do one residential drive that is about 1800 feet.. It has about 250 feet of area that drifts badly.
Sometimes by the time I finish with our other jobs, it can be pretty deep there.. 
With the heavy snow and 40+mph winds we had last night, it was drifted up almost 2 feet.
I ran thru with the plow all the way up the first time. and was pushing snow with the blade all the way up!
Came back thru with the blade dropped about half way.
Third time thru, dropped all the way..

Near the road, I started pushing off the side of his drive, so I wouldnt end up with a huge pile of snow
at his entrance.
Works for me.

Bob


----------



## Bucky336

I must have a wuss of a truck. LOL. If I lift the plow all the way up and start cruising, I'm not cruising far! I ended up on the loader tractor for 3 1/2 hours yesterday. Part of my problem is that we have had so much snow with no melting, and the piles on either side are finally tall enough that they act as a snow fence, and the lane fills. Plus, with the snow on either side, it is severely limiting where I can put snow now. I push back as much as I can. But with the ditch on either side you can only go so far before being sucked in. I usually get up a couple times during the night if I know the wind is out of the West, but Sunday night the boy and I went out at 8:00, and it was frightening. We couldn't see past the plow with the wind and snow the way it was. It was the worst white out I have ever seen. We had to let it go.


----------



## Mark13

Living in Northern, IL is fun this winter isn't it? If it's not snowing and windy it's 20 below.


----------



## Antlerart06

Bucky336;1738369 said:


> I must have a wuss of a truck. LOL. If I lift the plow all the way up and start cruising, I'm not cruising far! I ended up on the loader tractor for 3 1/2 hours yesterday. Part of my problem is that we have had so much snow with no melting, and the piles on either side are finally tall enough that they act as a snow fence, and the lane fills. Plus, with the snow on either side, it is severely limiting where I can put snow now. I push back as much as I can. But with the ditch on either side you can only go so far before being sucked in. I usually get up a couple times during the night if I know the wind is out of the West, but Sunday night the boy and I went out at 8:00, and it was frightening. We couldn't see past the plow with the wind and snow the way it was. It was the worst white out I have ever seen. We had to let it go.


Sound like time to look for a used blower to put on that tractor


----------



## Bucky336

Antlerart06;1738525 said:


> Sound like time to look for a used blower to put on that tractor


There are times where that would be awful handy. I hate it compared to using the truck, but some things just aren't within the capabilities of the truck.


----------



## jasonv

Bucky336;1738530 said:


> There are times where that would be awful handy. I hate it compared to using the truck, but some things just aren't within the capabilities of the truck.


Some things just aren't within the capacity of *any* truck, for that matter. Nothing beats a blower as emergency "save your ass" equipment. Loaders are OK too, but way slow. Trucks are good for clearing *quickly* and efficiently.

Also, as nice as it is (what some others have mentioned) to stay ahead of the snow, when you're dealing with drifting, all bets are off. It doesn't even have to be snowing to get drifted full. It doesn't even have to be a strong wind. A light breeze over a few hours can just plug your road right up, and if that *section* of your road is out of your sight, then it could be happening without ANY indication to you.

If you stay on the inside of something that *could possibly drift*, make sure that you are prepared for any and ALL possible conditions. If your snow banks are 4 feet high, be prepared to deal with drifts that are 4 feet deep. 4 feet is beyond *any* truck's capability.


----------



## Bucky336

jasonv;1738568 said:


> Some things just aren't within the capacity of *any* truck, for that matter. Nothing beats a blower as emergency "save your ass" equipment. Loaders are OK too, but way slow. Trucks are good for clearing *quickly* and efficiently.
> 
> Also, as nice as it is (what some others have mentioned) to stay ahead of the snow, when you're dealing with drifting, all bets are off. It doesn't even have to be snowing to get drifted full. It doesn't even have to be a strong wind. A light breeze over a few hours can just plug your road right up, and if that *section* of your road is out of your sight, then it could be happening without ANY indication to you.
> 
> If you stay on the inside of something that *could possibly drift*, make sure that you are prepared for any and ALL possible conditions. If your snow banks are 4 feet high, be prepared to deal with drifts that are 4 feet deep. 4 feet is beyond *any* truck's capability.


I am aware of this.........now. LOL. Thanks! But you are certainly right.


----------



## JustJeff

FisherVMan;1738107 said:


> Well I have tried over the last fourty years plowing about every technique I could think of, some were good and some were not so good, but one thing I can tell you for sure . If you are consirned about your equipment, the theory of stay ahead of the storm is the best advice you can go by .
> All this jive about , chaining up and lifting the plow off the ground , and taking hundreds of little bites , is all good advice to a point , and then there is the standard get frustrated and just start wanging right into it over and over with the engine screaming and temps off the clock approach. All of the above are really just inexperience trying to find a way to deal with the same problem................................. you waited tooooo long. When I am plowing my road here , in a normal snow storm where we get say a foot or so, of heavy wet snow, I could be plowing 3-4 times in the nite , to stay ahead of it , so I really NEVER get into these sorta problems as I just don't allow it to happen,
> Waiting until morning after you have had your breakfast to find out you have 24" of cement to try to plow sounds like the perfect receipt for a new transmission to me............................ chaining up is the perfect receipt for totally demolishing your truck if you loose your temper. Its way more actual work, and way more frustration to wait, and try move to much snow for your equipment ,
> It always amazes me how much can go wrong, even with the best laid plans , but to wait until it stops snowing is really no plan at all ,and is almost always going to end in disaster.................. JM2CW


So you've got all the answers and everybody else that had suggestions were full of **** right? And you're the same guy that maintains that your 1/2 ton truck out pushes 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. The guy said that he has a bad drifting situation. To the OP, might I suggest trading your current blade in on a V blade? I think it would be a lot more efficient for your needs.


----------



## ry_rock

I vote for a snow blower, and well some snow fencing too, these things take time and money so depends what you have and want to invest. Otherwise like others have said use the truck take it easy, plow with the weather and take your time, even if it takes you an extra half an hour with the truck it sure beats getting stuck and digging out our finding other equipment to use! even waking up every couple hours through the night and making a couple passes sure beats being out in the cold and snow...digging and chaining etc!


----------



## 3bladz

I'm not sure some guys understand what 40 mph winds will do with 3-4 inches of snow. Sure, You can push it up and have a foot of snow banks and your good for an hour, then that fills in and next time you have three foot banks that fill in in an hour, by the third or fourth hour it's beyond what a pick up is going to do. We aren't talking about fluff that disappears when you fly down the lane. I've watched guys pushing 18 inches of snow up in northern Wisconsin and I'd take that any day over some of the five inchers we get. Visibility is the other problem, it gets extremely disorienting when you can't see past the hood. 
The best part about a snowblower is you move it once and it's gone.


----------



## BUFF

Snow fence is a great way to mitigate drifting.

http://www.govengr.com/ArticlesJul05/snow.pdf

http://www.dot.state.il.us/blr/l002.pdf


----------



## Antlerart06

Harleyjeff;1739217 said:


> So you've got all the answers and everybody else that had suggestions were full of **** right? And you're the same guy that maintains that your 1/2 ton truck out pushes 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. The guy said that he has a bad drifting situation. To the OP, might I suggest trading your current blade in on a V blade? I think it would be a lot more efficient for your needs.





3bladz;1739294 said:


> I'm not sure some guys understand what 40 mph winds will do with 3-4 inches of snow. Sure, You can push it up and have a foot of snow banks and your good for an hour, then that fills in and next time you have three foot banks that fill in in an hour, by the third or fourth hour it's beyond what a pick up is going to do. We aren't talking about fluff that disappears when you fly down the lane. I've watched guys pushing 18 inches of snow up in northern Wisconsin and I'd take that any day over some of the five inchers we get. Visibility is the other problem, it gets extremely disorienting when you can't see past the hood.
> The best part about a snowblower is you move it once and it's gone.


Here is what 12'' + 40 mph wind looks like next day


----------



## JustJeff

Antlerart06;1739609 said:


> Here is what 12'' + 40 mph wind looks like next day


I realize this completely. But you quoted me, why?


----------



## seville009

3bladz;1739294 said:


> I'm not sure some guys understand what 40 mph winds will do with 3-4 inches of snow. Sure, You can push it up and have a foot of snow banks and your good for an hour, then that fills in and next time you have three foot banks that fill in in an hour, by the third or fourth hour it's beyond what a pick up is going to do. We aren't talking about fluff that disappears when you fly down the lane. I've watched guys pushing 18 inches of snow up in northern Wisconsin and I'd take that any day over some of the five inchers we get. Visibility is the other problem, it gets extremely disorienting when you can't see past the hood.
> The best part about a snowblower is you move it once and it's gone.


Exactly right.

I'm lucky enough to have a blower/loader to desl with the heavy stuff and drifting. When it's blowing hard, I just wait until it's over, as it's otherwise pointless and you jyst end making the banks and resulting drifts higher and higher. Not everyone can wait it out, of course, but if you can, it's the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## Antlerart06

Harleyjeff;1739619 said:


> I realize this completely. But you quoted me, why?


I quoted you I don't know must hit you by accident


----------



## jomama45

jasonv;1738568 said:


> Some things just aren't within the capacity of *any* truck, for that matter. Nothing beats a blower as emergency "save your ass" equipment. Loaders are OK too, but way slow. Trucks are good for clearing *quickly* and efficiently.
> 
> Also, as nice as it is (what some others have mentioned) to stay ahead of the snow, when you're dealing with drifting, all bets are off. It doesn't even have to be snowing to get drifted full. It doesn't even have to be a strong wind. A light breeze over a few hours can just plug your road right up, and if that *section* of your road is out of your sight, then it could be happening without ANY indication to you.
> 
> If you stay on the inside of something that *could possibly drift*, make sure that you are prepared for any and ALL possible conditions. If your snow banks are 4 feet high, be prepared to deal with drifts that are 4 feet deep. *4 feet is beyond *any* truck's capability.*


Not if you don't sit down when you pee..............


----------



## allagashpm

I don't know if Curtis makes a v plow, but I would consider it for next season based on what you have said. I know guys have been using straight blades for decades and got through probably worse stuff then we deal with, but the v is much easier on the truck and makes short work of it. Last year with Nemo driving on roads with my plow raised I was still plowing 10 inches of snow. I had to punch through a drift that was at least 5 foot tall, I had no choice. If you have as much drifting as you say, this problem isn't going to go away so you need to upgrade your equipment in my opinion


----------



## jasonv

jomama45;1739729 said:


> Not if you don't sit down when you pee..............


Let me rephrase that. If your objective is to plow the snow, 4 feet is beyond ANY *pickup*'s capabilities.

If your objective is to get stuck, well then that's a different story.


----------



## breadfan

Bucky336;1711805 said:


> I will say I considered that, and I chickened out. I was afraid I would get stuck for sure. I guess I was just scared to try it. Is it easy to get stuck this way or is it pretty common to do this?


If you can do it all in straight lines you'll probable be ok. If you are turning your chance of getting stuck always increases imo. I never plow with my ELD on so I always can always improve traction in sticky situations. It gets unlocked as soon as I'm out of the jam.



3bladz;1739294 said:


> I'm not sure some guys understand what 40 mph winds will do with 3-4 inches of snow. Sure, You can push it up and have a foot of snow banks and your good for an hour, then that fills in and next time you have three foot banks that fill in in an hour, by the third or fourth hour it's beyond what a pick up is going to do. We aren't talking about fluff that disappears when you fly down the lane. I've watched guys pushing 18 inches of snow up in northern Wisconsin and I'd take that any day over some of the five inchers we get. Visibility is the other problem, it gets extremely disorienting when you can't see past the hood.
> The best part about a snowblower is you move it once and it's gone.


I have watched the drifts on a few of my accts become deeper and deeper with every snow/wind event. Also I have returned to lots i plowed <1hr before and they will already have 2-3 ft drifts. If given the chance, the drifts will grow as tall as the snow piles, which becomes completely unmanagable without a blower or loader.


----------



## 3bladz

Antlerart06;1739712 said:


> I quoted you I don't know must hit you by accident


This is a 4" snow with 30-40 mph winds on one my rural driveway customers. She is a heart surgeon so I try to talk her into staying in town when it's gonna be bad.


----------



## Antlerart06

3bladz;1740808 said:


> This is a 4" snow with 30-40 mph winds on one my rural driveway customers. She is a heart surgeon so I try to talk her into staying in town when it's gonna be bad.


the one I posted My cousin works for the county and He plowed that road with a 10ton 6x6 with a big fix V plow That's was the road to My family farm
That storm was first time We had to plow are fields so the cows have place to feed and lay


----------

